# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Koffie verhoogt bloeddruk niet, cola wel - Artikel

## Leontien

Vrouwen die geregeld koffie drinken, hoeven niet bang te zijn dat hun bloeddruk daardoor stijgt.
Tussen het gebruik van cola - of het nu de light-variant is of niet - bleek wel een verband met hoge bloeddruk te bestaan. De wetenschappers vermoeden dat het niet de cafeïne in de drank is, die die werking heeft, maar een ander bestanddeel. 

Bron: http://www.nu.nl/news/622796/83/%27K...la_wel%27.html

----------

